# Parking @ Jacksonville Station



## optom2020 (Nov 25, 2009)

I'll be catching Amtrak at the Jacksonville station, and returning a few days later. Would like to know if it's safe to leave my car at the station for a few nights? If not, where would you suggest? Thank you


----------



## Ryan (Nov 25, 2009)

Welcome! I visited there but didn't have a car - it's kind of back in an industrial area, but there looked to be a good bit of parking and many cars left there, so I'd guess that it would be OK. There didn't seem to be a whole lot else around there that would be viable options for leaving a car.


----------



## jphjaxfl (Nov 25, 2009)

I have parked at the Jacksonville Station a number of time for as many as 4 days and my car has been fine.


----------



## Pastor Dave (Nov 25, 2009)

I haven't parked at Jacksonville at all, but my brother has. He reports no problems at all.


----------



## Guest_gretnagreg_* (Nov 30, 2009)

optom2020 said:


> I'll be catching Amtrak at the Jacksonville station, and returning a few days later. Would like to know if it's safe to leave my car at the station for a few nights? If not, where would you suggest? Thank you


I have left my car at the JAX station for as long as 12 days with nary a problem. I routinely leave it there 3-5 days with no problem...lot is well let and lot's of people around.


----------



## Dovecote (Nov 30, 2009)

Guest_gretnagreg_* said:


> optom2020 said:
> 
> 
> > I'll be catching Amtrak at the Jacksonville station, and returning a few days later. Would like to know if it's safe to leave my car at the station for a few nights? If not, where would you suggest? Thank you
> ...


I certainly agree with all of the previous posters that it is safe to park your vehicle there. During my twenty years of living in South Georgia I parked there on numerous occasions without incident. I was told by one of the station employees about a year ago that although the schedule closing time of the facility is close to midnight there is personnel at the station 24 hours. This helps in the security of the vehicles in the lot.


----------



## vicki (May 26, 2013)

can anyone tell me the rates that's what I've been checking and it keeps giving me ticket rates I need to park for 12 days


----------



## Dovecote (May 26, 2013)

vicki said:


> can anyone tell me the rates that's what I've been checking and it keeps giving me ticket rates I need to park for 12 days


There is no charge for parking at the Jacksonville station. I have parked there for as long as two weeks.


----------



## Jacqueline (Sep 22, 2013)

Does anyone know how far the parking lot is from the actual station? Would we be able to walk from our car or take a shuttle?


----------



## Dovecote (Sep 22, 2013)

Jacqueline said:


> Does anyone know how far the parking lot is from the actual station? Would we be able to walk from our car or take a shuttle?


Very little walking involved. The station building is adjacent to the parking lot. There is a drive thru lane that you can drop your baggage at the station door if you desire.


----------



## Jacqueline (Sep 22, 2013)

Thanks! We've never traveled from the Jacksonville Amtrak before and have a lot of baggage.


----------



## Faith (Jan 8, 2015)

Can you pick up passengers coming in by driving in front of station (driver not getting out of car)?


----------



## Ryan (Jan 9, 2015)

Sure.


----------

